# Converting dependent visa to critical skill visa and finding a job in johannesburg



## akshayshetty.play (Aug 16, 2015)

I am an Indian and i am being asked by my employer to go to Johannesburg for 2 years . My Wife who is also a Software Engineer with more than 5 years in Information Technology industry would be prohibited to work with her dependent VISA(the visa will state that she can neither work nor study). I got in touch with a southafrican immigration consulting agency and they asked me to send them a copy of the dependent VISA so that "they could see if the status of the VISA can be changed". They said her resume / CV 100% qualifies for Critical Skills VISA application . I do not want to jeopardise my wife's career because if she remains jobless for the 2 years she is there with me then it would become difficult for her to find a job again in India because of the gap in experience. Please advice me if there is a good chance of changing her visa status and finding a Job at Johannesburg .she is a skilled software engineer with 5 years experience. Her Skillset is C++,Shell Scripting,JAVA and perl scripting. 
2) Even if she does convert the status of the visa how easy is it to find a job in Johannesburg and is it true that the companies are taxed extra by the government to deter them from employing foreigners?
This is an Emergency and Based on your response i shall accept or decline the opportunity.Thank you very much.


----------



## bhavesha (Jul 14, 2015)

Hi,

I was also in same situation, i got my wife's VISA converted to Critical VISA. So, chances of it working for you as well is high.
Hope that helps in making a judgement.

If she has good Java skills, there are plenty of job vacancies.


----------



## akshayshetty.play (Aug 16, 2015)

Hi Bhavesha , Can we make the application for the critical skills ourselves or would you advice to do it through immigration consultant.The price is ranging from 18000 to 27000 Rands.That is a lot of money!


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

akshayshetty.play said:


> Hi Bhavesha , Can we make the application for the critical skills ourselves or would you advice to do it through immigration consultant.The price is ranging from 18000 to 27000 Rands.That is a lot of money!


Yes that's is lot of money. You can do it yourself if your are confident enough about everything. PM me ur email


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

bhavesha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was also in same situation, i got my wife's VISA converted to Critical VISA. So, chances of it working for you as well is high.
> Hope that helps in making a judgement.
> ...


Hi Bhavesha,

I am also planning to apply for my wife's critical skills. I got all the required documents except critical skills visa assessment letter from IITPSA.

Could you please share your experience for changing dependent visa to critical skills visa status?

Her appointment is scheduled for 6 Nov 2015(the coming friday).

Current visa - Visitor's visa
conditions - accompany spouse on work visa with ABC company 

Any help would be highly appreciated


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

ganjedi said:


> Hi Bhavesha,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for my wife's critical skills. I got all the required documents except critical skills visa assessment letter from IITPSA.
> 
> ...


Hi ganjedi, 

It will be good to go to the interview informed of the section in the regulations where you are allowed to convert a visitors accompanying visa to that of another status within the country.

New regulations 9(9)(a)(ii)....is the accompanying spouse or child of a holder of a valid business or work, who wishes to apply for a study or work visa.


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you LegalMan.. I will have a look at the regulations.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bhavesha (Jul 14, 2015)

ganjedi said:


> Hi Bhavesha,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for my wife's critical skills. I got all the required documents except critical skills visa assessment letter from IITPSA.
> 
> ...


Hi,

You should not face any problems if you have required paperwork. IITPSA assesment is not required as long as you are a member.
My wife got her VISA issued with-in a month after application.

Note:- Make sure you take a copy of Critical Skills List

Hope it helps.


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Thank you Bhavesha. I will take a copy of critical skills list along with all the relevant documents.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

LegalMan said:


> Hi ganjedi,
> 
> It will be good to go to the interview informed of the section in the regulations where you are allowed to convert a visitors accompanying visa to that of another status within the country.
> 
> New regulations 9(9)(a)(ii)....is the accompanying spouse or child of a holder of a valid business or work, who wishes to apply for a study or work visa.


Hi LegalMan,

I was trying to look up for regulations 9(9)(a)(ii) in google but could not find any.

Could you please direct me to a post/link which has the details so that I can carry a copy of it when I go there?


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Hi all

We collected the visa yesterday.

Thank you all for providing your inputs.

Surprisingly the visa process took only 10 days.. Change of conditions.

Date applied- 18 Jan 2016 vfs rivonia 
Visa collected - 2 Feb 2016.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ARSonavane (Jul 9, 2016)

*Alan*

Hi, 
Please help me on same. I want to convert my wife's dependent visa to CSV.
I am ready with documents. So let me know whether I can apply it individual in VFS or should go with any immigration consultant. 
Let me know process and any trustworthy consultant from Joburg.

Please reply ASAP. Thanks


----------



## Miranda123 (Oct 9, 2016)

*dependent visa to critical visa*



bhavesha said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was also in same situation, i got my wife's VISA converted to Critical VISA. So, chances of it working for you as well is high.
> Hope that helps in making a judgement.
> ...


Hi Bhavesha,

I am on dependent visa and would like to now change the visa to critical visa from South Africa itself. My dependent visa states that I cannot work/study in the visa.
I have already got IITPSA and SAQA.
Can you please let me know whether with that clause can i change dependent to critical by applying a CSV from VFS.
In how many days you got your CSV.
Please advise. It would be great if can email you or talk to you.


----------



## Miranda123 (Oct 9, 2016)

*Has it been successful CSV application*



ganjedi said:


> Hi Bhavesha,
> 
> I am also planning to apply for my wife's critical skills. I got all the required documents except critical skills visa assessment letter from IITPSA.
> 
> ...


i 

Hi Ganjedi,

Can you please share your experience of CSV application . i am also on dependent visa and would like to understand the prrocess.
My dependent visa has a clause saying I cannot work/Study.
All my documents are ready 
It would be great if I can get some advise from you.


----------



## Miranda123 (Oct 9, 2016)

*Was CSV application successful*



ARSonavane said:


> Hi,
> Please help me on same. I want to convert my wife's dependent visa to CSV.
> I am ready with documents. So let me know whether I can apply it individual in VFS or should go with any immigration consultant.
> Let me know process and any trustworthy consultant from Joburg.
> ...


Hi Allan,
I am currently on dependent visa and same condition as you.
I have all documents ready. Can you please guide me with your experience.
It would be great if I can email you.

Thanks


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

Miranda123 said:


> i
> 
> Hi Ganjedi,
> 
> ...


Hi Miranda,

If you have all the docs ready then schedule an appointment with vfs and submit your application. CSV applications do not take time for outcome. 

Regards,
gAnjedi!


----------



## sri sri (Aug 15, 2016)

hi everyone.
conclusion is
dependent visa can change to csv in SA itself?
how many days it willl take for outcome?


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

sri sri said:


> hi everyone.
> conclusion is
> dependent visa can change to csv in SA itself?
> how many days it willl take for outcome?


Hi Sri Sri

Yes, you need to apply under 'Change of Conditions' and have all the documents ready.

It generally takes 2-3 weeks but the actual timelines as per home affairs is 8-10 weeks.

Hope this helps.


----------



## subhradip.ghoshal (Dec 18, 2016)

Hello Ganjedi,
I am having an identical issue like you. I would like to know if you got your wife's visa? Also, for this, what is the exact CSV fee that is required to be paid? My wife already got her SAQA done and I will be applying for her IITPSA next week.


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

ganjedi said:


> Hi Sri Sri
> 
> Yes, you need to apply under 'Change of Conditions' and have all the documents ready.
> 
> ...


Hi all,

Currently my wife got dependent VISA and the conditions on VISA are like this :

TO JOIN SPOUSE ON WORK VISA I.T.O SEC.11(1)(B)II(DD)

Could you please advise i want to get a Critical skills VISA for wife.

Under which section should i apply for Critical skills VISA?

I am trying to fill the application form on VFS site.

I capturing the form like below please kindly advise about these questions which option should i select there?

Application type : Temporary residence visa
Application sub type : change in existing visa conditions
Application sub type category : which option should i select either Visitors visa section 11(1)b(ii) or critical skills visa section

Please advise.

Thanks.

Kind Regards,


----------



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi all, I am also trying to convert my wife's visa into critical skill from dependent. Does they provide visa for 5 years without employment offer ? What will be the validity without an offer of employment. Please help

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## SA_ZAR (Feb 3, 2016)

Please advise guys.

Your help and time is much appreciated.


----------



## thembinkosi (Feb 15, 2017)

ganjedi said:


> Hi all
> 
> We collected the visa yesterday.
> 
> ...



Hi ganjedi

Did your wife have a job offer when she applied for the permit? I have a job offer and I want to convert from Acc Spouse to CSV.

Thanks


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

*Hi*



thembinkosi said:


> Hi ganjedi
> 
> Did your wife have a job offer when she applied for the permit? I have a job offer and I want to convert from Acc Spouse to CSV.
> 
> Thanks


Hi thembinkosi
Yes, We had a job offer and company provided all the necessary documents to apply for CSV. 

Regards,
gAnjedi


----------



## thembinkosi (Feb 15, 2017)

ganjedi said:


> Hi thembinkosi
> Yes, We had a job offer and company provided all the necessary documents to apply for CSV.
> 
> Regards,
> gAnjedi


Great. Thanks. Am handing in my application next week. Hope it also works out great for me.


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

thembinkosi said:


> Great. Thanks. Am handing in my application next week. Hope it also works out great for me.


All the best thembinkosi  Make sure you take all your documents including Critical Skills visa assessment letter as there might be extra charges for reschedule/cancellation.

I remember paying R250 for cancellation. I am not sure if there is any charges for rescheduling.


----------



## thembinkosi (Feb 15, 2017)

ganjedi said:


> All the best thembinkosi  Make sure you take all your documents including Critical Skills visa assessment letter as there might be extra charges for reschedule/cancellation.
> 
> I remember paying R250 for cancellation. I am not sure if there is any charges for rescheduling.



I thought the Critical Skills Assessment letter was no longer necessary as long as I have proof of membership of the relevant PB. Is that not the case? I dont have the letter. I may have the reschedule as the letter will take 10-15 working days. There is no charge for rescheduling(i think for up to 2 times as long as its done within 48 hours before appointment)

Another question- for the police clearances and medical reports, do they need the originals or I can submit certified copies?


----------



## ganjedi (Mar 23, 2013)

thembinkosi said:


> I thought the Critical Skills Assessment letter was no longer necessary as long as I have proof of membership of the relevant PB. Is that not the case? I dont have the letter. I may have the reschedule as the letter will take 10-15 working days. There is no charge for rescheduling(i think for up to 2 times as long as its done within 48 hours before appointment)
> 
> Another question- for the police clearances and medical reports, do they need the originals or I can submit certified copies?


I submitted certified copies of PCC and Medicals.

Please take originals and certified copies along in case they request for originals.

Critical Skills Assessment letter depends on the field you are in. My wife is from IT field so we had to provide letter.

The Critical Skills Assessment letter is one of the required documents in the checklist. They will not collect your application if any of the required docs are missing. 

Please call them up and confirm if you need a Critical Skills Assessment letter for the application.


----------



## ps2208 (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi LegalMan,
how much time does it takes for the appeal to process for CSV.my CSV was rejected withe the comment to "register to Professional body ECSA",however I have 5+yrs of exp in IT industry and submitted my IITPSA too. What are the chances of getting approved this time.?
Is there any way we can follow-up with DHA for the outcome.


----------



## Shri-SA (Jan 16, 2017)

ps2208 said:


> Hi LegalMan,
> how much time does it takes for the appeal to process for CSV.my CSV was rejected withe the comment to "register to Professional body ECSA",however I have 5+yrs of exp in IT industry and submitted my IITPSA too. What are the chances of getting approved this time.?
> Is there any way we can follow-up with DHA for the outcome.


It takes 6-7 months for a response on appeal however there have been exceptions wherein people have received response before that time frame or even after that.


----------



## j.naresh89 (Jan 6, 2017)

Hi legal man, There is a condition in my wife's dependent visa which says you cannot change the status within southafrica. Can I still go ahead and convert my wife's dependent visa to critical skill visa ?

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## thembinkosi (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi People,

My application for Critical Skills (Risk Assessor) visa has been rejected and this is the reason given:

"The risk assessor is listed next to actuaries for a reason, in fact it reads actuaries and risk assessors which denotes a connection between the two. An actuary as you know is involved in managing and preventing risk. This addition or connection between actuary and risk assessor on the the critical skills list is to facilitate for the various career opportunities/paths that an actuarial science graduate may take."

I have a degree in accounting and am registered with IRMSA. 
Is this winnable appeal?? Am heartbroken.


----------



## thembinkosi (Feb 15, 2017)

Hi People,

My application for Critical Skills (Risk Assessor) visa has been rejected and this is the reason given:

"The risk assessor is listed next to actuaries for a reason, in fact it reads actuaries and risk assessors which denotes a connection between the two. An actuary as you know is involved in managing and preventing risk. This addition or connection between actuary and risk assessor on the the critical skills list is to facilitate for the various career opportunities/paths that an actuarial science graduate may take."

I have a degree in accounting and am registered with IRMSA. 
Is this winnable appeal?? Am heartbroken.


----------

